# FARGEN Olde 800 MKII



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..i was checking some stuff on youtube and came across this company, boutique Marshall style amps with the builder's twist...it just blew me away....all the components are high end stuff, and the tone....just WOW. THis model has a "decade" swtich that goes from Plexi-Jmp to JMC800, and it works extremely well from what i've seen in the video. AND...it has an effect loop, one thing we don't see to often on Marshall style amps.

Check out the video made my Benjamin Fargen himself. 

[video=youtube;kHSNeylBuhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHSNeylBuhQ&amp;feature=colike[/video]



http://www.fargenamps.com/olde-800-mkii


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The mini looks cool too for late night playing!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Man that's a beautiful sounding amp.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Tons of great feedback about Fargen amps on TGP. I have heard nothing but good things. And you can almost always find one used for under $1000


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

pickslide said:


> Tons of great feedback about Fargen amps on TGP. I have heard nothing but good things. And you can almost always find one used for under $1000


i REALLY have to say...!..HUH...NO...LOL...the cheapest one sold, the MK II i mean was 1350$ + shipping and Paypal...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

They've been on my radar for a number of years, though I haven't owned one. Al, if you're patient etc, they do definitely show up under a grand.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

keto said:


> They've been on my radar for a number of years, though I haven't owned one. Al, if you're patient etc, they do definitely show up under a grand.


i've been eyeing them for about 5 months now..doing a weekly search..and i've never seen them under 1000$...and i search every forum, ebay and classified in the US. But in anycase...i ordered a new one since i need an amp.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

al3d said:


> i've been eyeing them for about 5 months now..doing a weekly search..and i've never seen them under 1000$...and i search every forum, ebay and classified in the US. But in anycase...i ordered a new one since i need an amp.


A new amp in the hand is (almost literally) worth two in the bush. Wait and see how many used ones show up right after you get yours broken in. C'est la vie.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

washburned said:


> A new amp in the hand is (almost literally) worth two in the bush. Wait and see how many used ones show up right after you get yours broken in. C'est la vie.


OH..ain't that the truth..but it's the first NEW piece of gear i've bought in what...15 years!...and got a killer deal not to mentioned. So...what the hell. Sold so much stuff lately...that a new piece of gear will be a nice change to the moral..


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Let us know how this little monster scream when you got it!
They are pretty rare in Canada, us GC user are curious.

(Okay, I am curious)


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Let us know how this little monster scream when you got it!
> They are pretty rare in Canada, us GC user are curious.
> 
> (Okay, I am curious)


I sure will.. and i took the 50w version..not the 25w.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> OH..ain't that the truth..but it's the first NEW piece of gear i've bought in what...15 years!...and got a killer deal not to mentioned. So...what the hell. Sold so much stuff lately...that a new piece of gear will be a nice change to the moral..


Congrats al3d..everyone should treat themselves to a new piece of gear and/or a moral booster once in a while.
ENJOY!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I did some reading up on these amps a while back. Nice stuff


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

This one is just coming out now and oddly enough I am ampless at the moment...Hmmm?!?

DESCRIPTION:

Retro Classic - best of tweed bassman-JTM45-plexi in one amp!

Designed without compromise, The Fargen Retro Classic is the result of complete creative and engineering freedom, created with the desire to capture 3 different classic sounds in one single channel 25 watt amp....and that's what it does in spades.

This is all made possible with the Fargen "Decade" switch:
- '59 position = late 50's tweed bassman. Plug in your tele and get some smokey, greasy blues with that hint of "wood" tone we all love
- '65 position = Dead on JTM 45. Clapton Bluesbreaker tone's....all day long
- '68 position = 12000 Series Superbass. You know it...you love it...you want it!

SPECS:
- 25 watt 2 x KT66 power amp
- GZ34 rectifier tube
- Super transparent post phase master volume
- 16g aluminum chassis
- Mercury custom vintage replica transformers
- Fargen Custom shop carbon comp resistors
- SoZo Vintage signal capacitors
- Vintage style head cab and aesthetics
- "Variac Sag" high/low voltage switch
- Tung Sol reissue 12AX7 and KT66 tubes
- Hand wired vintage layout and construction

PRICING:
- $2250.00 + shipping, built to order, lead time 4 weeks


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Al: nice buy man. I plugged in to a Blackbird once and it really did sound every bit as good as people make them out to be.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Al: nice buy man. I plugged in to a Blackbird once and it really did sound every bit as good as people make them out to be.


But you know how it is..now i have to freaking wait 3 weeks for it..LOL


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Three weeks wait for years of enjoyment.....good trade off.


----------

